# Importing ejuice from the USA



## CMMACKEM (5/2/17)

I cannot find anything conclusive on the net.

I see that nicotine products are restricted when importing to South Africa but there are many people who have done it.

My question is can you?/will customs confiscate it?

How are/ how do you do it?

How do these vape stores do it?

Thanks


----------



## Polar (14/2/17)

International vendors usually mark the package as "essential oils, non flammable". I am pretty sure though that if customs opened your package it would be confiscated.

What are you looking for?


----------



## CMMACKEM (14/2/17)

Polar said:


> International vendors usually mark the package as "essential oils, non flammable". I am pretty sure though that if customs opened your package it would be confiscated.
> 
> What are you looking for?



Hi

How do the retailers bring it in?

A whole lot of stuff. Registered as a wholesaler so got a really good price


----------

